# Sig P238???



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone know when this handgun is going to be available? I'm kind of chomping at the bit to handle one.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

I work at a gun shop...the owner said due to demand for things already in production don't hold my breath


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

When they finally come out, I'll buy one for sure... Love my 1911 Kimber and love my Sigs. Hope to see them soon


----------

